
ValueStream: DevOps OpenCensus Metrics and Grafana Dashboard - dm03514
https://medium.com/valuestream-by-operational-analytics-inc/valuestream-devops-opencensus-metrics-grafana-dashboard-1da5a57c9c17
======
dm03514
Greetings! My name is Danny and I'm the creator of ValueStream. ValueStream's
goal is to help organizations identify and remove process inefficiency in
order to save time and money.

I would love to hear your impressions and/or feedback and am open to
integration (event source) requests and contributions!

Thank you

[https://github.com/ImpactInsights/valuestream](https://github.com/ImpactInsights/valuestream)

